# Office visitor



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I just spent the last 20 mins trying to catch this little guy who wandered into our office (we are on the second level so he would have had to come up 2 flights of stairs to get in!) . Poor thing was terrified but he gave me a good workout!!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Good on you Niamh. It looks to be a Common Myna (if the body is a pinkish brown) and although a non native and people sometimes call them flying rats, they did not ask to be brought to this country and in my opinion have every right to live.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

You can add Bird rescue Service to your CV Niamh:budgie:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I completely agree Kate - I hate it when people talk badly of them - after all it was humans that introduced them here. And he was so sweet poor little thing.

Haha Cathy yes the list is ongoing  I almost took the little guy to the vet because when I went to release him he just lay in my hands for a couple of minutes and I was worried he had injured himself but I think he was just worn out and scared - he took off chuckling after a couple of minutes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,

Well done on the rescue and release of your office visitor! :hug:

Karma to you for your kindness and compassion. I wish there were more people like you in this world.*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Deb


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Good thing you didn't take him to the vet. By law any non native species has to be put to sleep. This is why I would never call WIRES for a non native bird.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamh, I'm glad you could rescue the poor dear! He's so pretty  

What a sweetheart, I'm sure he'll never forget the angel who rescued him


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks StarlingWings


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*You are just a saint, Niamh! good for you for rescuing the dear little guy. I'm so glad that their are still people like you out there willing to help out wild animals!*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Kristen, I could never leave an animal in need


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good work young lady, and thank's for sharing...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, such a cute and lucky little creature to have found your TLC, Niamh:hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf My mum said to tell you the bird is an Indian Myna...We have them here to... I'm glad you caught him so he didn't hurt himself... Hope he didn't bite you.... Thanks for saving him Niamhf.. My mother knows her birds well......


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> Good thing you didn't take him to the vet. By law any non native species has to be put to sleep. This is why I would never call WIRES for a non native bird.


Wow I hadn't realised!! That's a bit harsh a law poor little bird doesn't deserve a death sentence for doing nothing wrong!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Good work young lady, and thank's for sharing...


Thanks Randy 



Jedikeet said:


> Aww, such a cute and lucky little creature to have found your TLC, Niamh:hug:


Thanks Nick - yes he was so sweet 



LynandIndigo said:


> Niamhf My mum said to tell you the bird is an Indian Myna...We have them here to... I'm glad you caught him so he didn't hurt himself... Hope he didn't bite you.... Thanks for saving him Niamhf.. My mother knows her birds well......


Thanks Lyn  no he didn't even try to bite - poor little thing just wanted to be back outside with his family. He was panting with exhaustion (me too!! He certainly didn't make it easy for me) - I had to chase him into our directors office (who thankfully wasn't there at the time  in order to corner him and by the time I caught him the place was completely ransacked!!  
I tried to fix things back the way they had been afterwards but there were so many sheets of paper that had flown around the room and things knocked over that I had no clue what had went where by the time I was done. When the director came in later I explained what had happened and promised him I didn't sneak the bird in in my handbag to begin with!!  he was fine about it - what could he say really


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds like you were exhausted to... I am happy the little Indian Myna bird got to be with his family... You wouldn't think that one little bird would cause so much trouble in the work office... But your boss i guess had a good laugh... I am glad that they let you take the bird back to his family outside...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree Niamh. Wonder what they would do if someone brought in an African Grey or a Macaw that they had found injured here in the wild, especially if it was a Hyacinth Macaw which is endangered in their native habitat and on CITES.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Well done on a successful rescue and release of this cute birdie! :2thumbs:


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

Good on you. Never had to chase down an indoor bird, but have had a few bats.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Niamh,I'm so glad you rescued the cute bird!:hug:


----------



## amandacurrie (Nov 23, 2015)

What a lovely bird  good on you for catching him safely!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone , I'm sure he had lots of tales to tell his friends about the crazy human he took on!!


----------

